# looking for soldering iron recommendations



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

Hey Guys, I am looking for some suggestions on which model soldering station to buy? My old faithful Ungar is finally done!

Any help would be great...

Thanks, Jim


----------



## HitmanIII (Feb 24, 2008)

*Hakko*

Hakko 936 

900L-T-S1/p 5.6 mm chisel tip


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXATBK&P=ML
I have heard good things about this one


----------



## BEACH (Oct 13, 2002)

I saw that one and was curious....THANKS, I will check that one out also...thanks for suggestions guys!


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

I have the Hakko 936 and the Trackpower, I prefer the Hakko.


----------



## trerc (Jul 20, 2008)

Bob~H said:


> I have the Hakko 936 and the Trackpower, I prefer the Hakko.



Didn't realize there was a difference, the Track Power looks like a re-badged Hakko..?


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

trerc said:


> Didn't realize there was a difference, the Track Power looks like a re-badged Hakko..?


 I'm not thinking the trackpower is a rebadged Hakko, the irons are a slight bit different. The Trackpower was previously a Checkpoint which I started with originally. After about 5 uses the iron that fits into the handle melted the handle plastic. Tower Hobbies replaced it with the Trackpower as this brand (Also owned by Great Planes-Tower) was replacing the Checkpoint. The Hakko iron seems to have a different/better material.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

The Hakko. I've owned two, and they work flawlessly! I had the 936 with the 908 iron. The 936 has been replaced though by this:
http://www.hakkousa.com/detail.asp?CID=49&PID=4800&Page=1

I haven't tried one of the new ones, but check with Mitch at Mobile Hobbies. He used to have a pretty good deal on the 936 w/ the 908 iron.


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

I've had my Checkpoint TC-950 soldering station for a couple years now. I've given it a lot of use and it's never given me a single issue. No melted pieces or parts and still using the original 2 tips that came with it. The Trakpower appears to be the same unit so I'd easily recommend it to anyone, along with the Hakko.


----------



## Slim Jim (Sep 18, 2008)

I've been using this one for 4 years. I bought mine for 10 dollars. It's never failed on me...lol.

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3055884&kw=soldering+iron&origkw=soldering+iron


----------



## Promatchracer (Sep 28, 2001)

The one I use is a Radio Shack Digital one I have used it for years and Love it 
Bits are hard to come by 
I used to assemble batts with them and I am talking about doing 1000's of cells and I am under estimating he amount of cells I did 
I would love to but a few more of them so I can keep one at my Shop and one in my each of my pit boxes


----------



## okracer (Mar 11, 2002)

nothing beats an ungar man go buy another one lol


----------



## Datagamers (Jan 16, 2012)

okracer said:


> nothing beats an ungar man go buy another one lol


What this guy said!

Or Trackpower 

Love em both!


----------

